# Debate user "RurkerHivemind" on if he deserves a virgin tradwife and being a nonce.



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> yeah I think. I have nothing prepared but I'll just talk.



As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me. 

Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State. 

So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Dec 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.



Yeah. And?

I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues. I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.

I would also add that at least I have experience for said anecdote. Something you won't get any.



beautiful person said:


> You fell in love with a chick you fucked once?



She and I were friends before then. 
She was someone who I trusted a lot of myself with. Yeah.
Naive as all Hell in my part but my experience with dating is akin to a very awkward teen who doesn't know shit about sex and dating.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> I have dealt with the exact opposite and have even worst self-esteem and trust issues.


Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.

Work on being a better man.


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Jan 1, 2022)

The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago. 

Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.

EDIT: I have no idea why my post was moved from the 2022 State of the Union to this thread lmao


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Your anecdote is worth less than nothing and just further solidifies my belief you're just looking for a girl too naive to know better than you can control more absolutely.


He has a point with this line though.
> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 1, 2022)

He cannot be stopped said:


> He has a point with this line though.
> > I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.
> The evidence very clearly shows, that 1488ers who take pictures of themselves choking women and fat drunkards who get into guntfights to protect muh honor are the phenotypes that women are attracted to. This is who women point at and go "That's the kind of person the next generation should comprise of."
> Unless you consider those phenotypes desirable individuals and paragons of what you consider good and right, there is no reason for you to argue in favor of women having any autonomy on their reproductive choices, let alone defending whores online like an OG fedoratipper.


Unless you want to fuck Meigh or Faith I don't see how the argument holds water. People that sperg about how women aren't selecting them usually don't even want to point out what women they're talking about. Shakira isn't fucking Ethan Ralph; I don't know why (you) people always act like the women you _want _to have sex with and the women fucking the people you consider so far beneath yourself _are the same women_.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl who I fell head over heels for who had a train of guys run down her cooch before me.
> 
> Guess what happened the next day? She left the fucking State.
> 
> So yeah,there is a good reason why Virgins are valued not just in /pol/ but throughout most the world that isn't "enlightened" as the West.


It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle. 

There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Falling in love with some slut you fucked once and having her immediately leave the state to get away from you is not the 'exact opposite' of being a controlling misogynist who can't even handle an abstract concept of sexual competition.
> 
> Work on being a better man.



As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore. 

Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for being a "better" man,friends say that I would be an amazing partner but I never get the chance to show that and the only person I was able to be close enough to put that into practice is a loose whore.
> 
> Yeah. I don't see how being "better" equals success especially in relationships.


Oh my god touch grass


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.
> 
> There's plenty of girls who have had sex with only 1-3 guys who can still be good partners. They are also much more common than the virgin.



Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners. 

That is something all women do.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

sethking said:


> It's not an either-or kind of thing though. The only alternative to the virgin isn't the "100 man fucker" public bicycle.


in the age of social media and dating apps, yes it is

also friendly reminder to stop replying to dynastia bait


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


Why is this an issue? All your friends say you'd be an amazing partner, after all.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

God forbid you get compared to anyone because you'd always lose.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


You can't handle being compared with another man? Thats pathetic.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for the virgin wife thing Josh,I have had sex with a girl


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine letting yourself get cuckolded by memories.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.


That's not just a woman thing, its true for everyone about everything.
get a new pc? you'll be annoyed if it does something slower
get a new job? you'll be pleased if it pays better


----------



## ñññ (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> I mean really that is why both Sam Hyde and Ralph have 2 kids over your 0.


Lol, you're roasting Null hard in there bro. Calm down.


----------



## sethking (Jan 1, 2022)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Whether a woman admits it or even knows it consciously,they will always compare you with past partners.
> 
> That is something all women do.



This is something  women do whether or not they have past partners. A virgin might not have a point of comparison, but they still have feminine instincts, designed by millions of years of natural selection, which compel them to judge the quality of men. It's something that us guys just have to deal with.


----------

